# BURBANK, CALIFORNIA...La Hollywood del Siglo XXI



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Burbank, mi ciudad. Una ciudad recontra chevere, siempre hay algo que hacer, estas a un paso de Hollywood, Sunset, Downtown Los Angeles...

Burbank ahora es conocida como la nueva Hollywood, ya que casi todos los estudios de televisión y las grandes compañias de TV y entretenimiento tienen sus sedes en Burbank, o por lo menos una oficina.

Aquí un mega tour de mi ciudad, BURBANK.

Comenzamos por...

*DOWNTOWN BURBANK*

La principal zona comercial de la ciudad. Aquí encontraras oficinas, hoteles, restaurantes, el mall, bares, cines, cafes, boutiques, tiendas por departamento, fast food, librerías...etc..









La Municipalidad de Burbank









Vista de la avenida San Fernando, la principal zona comercial de Burbank. Hoy día cerraron la avenida al trafico para llevar acabo una feria de arte.









Vista del Downtown desde el mall.









La avenida Magnolia









El Burbank Town Center...el mall de Burbank









Mi tienda favorita...jeje









Calle Palm









Palm Promenade









grandes proyectos para Burbank...













































Estación principal de policias y bomberos









Avenida Olive









otra de Olive

















































































Vista de la avenida Magnolila desde el puente del mismo nombre









First Street









:cheers: 





































seguimos con el...

*BURBANK MEDIA DISTRICT*

Esta es la principal zona de oficinas de Burbank, aquí se concentran todas las empresas televisivas y de entretenimiento de la ciudad...









La torre de la iglesia St. Finbar da la bienvenida al Media District


















Las dos torres mas altas de Burbank






















































La torre Disney Channel






















































Los estudios de Warner Brothers













































Disney y ABC














































El Hospital mas grande de Burbank...el Providence St. Josephs


















Vista de la avenida Buena Vista

Para finalizar...

*MAGNOLIA PARK*

Esta es una de las zonas mas pintorescas de Burbank...aquí se concentran varios negocios dedicados a la venta de antiguedades...tambien uno puede encontrar cafes y bares barrocos y eclécticos...









La ciclovía de la avenida Chandler...llegando a Magnolia Park









carcochas..









Vista de la avenida Magnolia























































Eso es todo...espero que les haya gustado mi ciudad! 

Las próximas fotos seran de la ciudad de Pasadena.


----------



## Alvaro0127 (Sep 1, 2004)

WOW demasiado buenas esas fotos... pinta muy bien Burbank.... Gracias por salir a tomar fotos de tu ciudad doña bruna.


----------



## Juan1912 (Jul 15, 2004)

ME encanta, se ve una ciudad completa, limpia y recontra ordenada


----------



## *ClauDia* (May 1, 2005)

kay: Q liiiindo sitiooo!!! jeje q bueno q decidiste seguir poniendo fotos de Burbank kay:


----------



## BERCAM (Sep 10, 2004)

wow increible hasta la ciudad mas desconosida de Estados Unidos se ve mas desarrollada que la mayoria de las ciudades de LA e incluso algunas capitales..


----------



## perupd (Oct 9, 2005)

Burbank queda en el condado de los angeles, en el estado de california...
traducido a peruano sería...
burbank queda en la provincia de los angeles, departamento de california???


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Aja...Burbank queda en el condado de Los Angeles.


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Wow, que bonito, la ciudad se ve grande y moderna.

Una pregunta? Burbank está anexada a Los Angeles o es una ciudad aparte.


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Aver...Burbank es una ciudad independiente, no pertenece a la ciudad de Los Angeles. Sin embargo, es parte del condado de Los Angeles.

Hollywood, en contraste, es una ciudad que pertenece a la gran Los Angeles, no es independiente, es administrada por el gobierno de Los Angeles.


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

O sea, es algo así como el Callao que es independiente pero que está unido a la ciudad????


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

MMM...mas o menos...Burbank no depende de Los Angeles para nada, incluso ni para los servicios basicos como agua y luz...


----------



## dlHC84 (Aug 15, 2005)

que bonito..... gracias J.B x enseñarnos Burbank


----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

Esta muy bonito burbank bien ordenado y limpio, muy bonita la ciudaddd grax por las fotos


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

muy buenas fotos, primera vez que veo a Burbank al detalle y tiene un ambiente agradable para hacer de todo !!!!!!! buen trabajo !


----------



## incaSC (Jul 17, 2005)

Asu q lindo sitio me gusta mucho, se ve bien limpio y ordenado, y con altos edificios...chvre kay:


----------



## Exrexnotex (Sep 23, 2005)

Eso es lo que extrano de la costa oeste ,, lo limpio que son las calles !! ,,, Solia vivir en Phoenix , Az ,, calles amplias y limpias ,, contrario a la cosat este !!! ,, pero hay mucho mas vida en el este que en el oeste !! ,,, esta chevre Burbank !! , Nice job !


----------



## Chalaco (Aug 29, 2004)

Que ciudad tan bonita!


----------



## Filter (Apr 9, 2005)

Buenas fotos causita!!!!!! me gusto mucho Burbank, magnifico tour por esta ciudad americana que no es tan conocida, se ve muy organizada y super limpia. La torre de Disney me gusta bastante kay:


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

EYYYY BRUNO!!! CUANDO ME INVITAS??????? Es mostraso y esas fotos tan muy buenas... Chévere amigo


----------



## perupd (Oct 9, 2005)

Burbank se ve que es una ciudad recontra chévere.

Aquí algunos datos de su población, los datos completos están en http://burbankca.areaconnect.com/statistics.htm


----------



## alibiza_1014 (Jun 12, 2005)

Buenas fotos de Burbank, Jota... todas recientes, las tomastes tu?


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Claro! Me compré mi camara hace una semana!


----------

